# Apex Drive Labs motors



## pulkepop (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi. Noob from Mexico here. I just started doing research for my first EV, sketching (i'm an industrial designer), getting ideas, info on motors, controllers, and all things electrical because I know nothing about it. After spending some time on the net, I came to the website of a company named *Apex Drive Labs* (http:///www.apexdrivelabs.com). I did my search here on the forums and found nothing about it. Does anyone has some information, experience, contact about this motors. They sound interesting but I've emailed 'em about 5-6 times and got no answer yet.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pulkepop said:


> *Apex Drive Labs* (http:///www.apexdrivelabs.com). Does anyone has some information,


Hi Noob,

Yeah, I saw these guys at EVS23 last year. The motor looks like a poor attempt at a brushless DC axial air gap machine. I didn't waste time with it. 



> They sound interesting but I've emailed 'em about 5-6 times and got no answer yet


Doesn't surprise me.

Welcome aboard diy.

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

good luck getting anything out of them... they've been "working" on a motor for over a year and a half... I'm not sure their financial situation is very good right now (from what I've heard).


----------



## Bingo Sun Noon (Mar 13, 2009)

frodus said:


> good luck getting anything out of them... they've been "working" on a motor for over a year and a half... I'm not sure their financial situation is very good right now (from what I've heard).


Hi everyone

I put one of their motors in a Ford Th!nk and it kicks ass

Perhaps you guys with no knowledge of the subject matter should quit offering opinions

Bingo


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Perhaps you could enlighten us further? Details, price etc?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

> I put one of their motors in a Ford Th!nk and it kicks ass


What controller did you use? Whats the torque? HP? how'd you mount it? Show us some pictures! I'd love to see their final design. 




> Perhaps you guys with no knowledge of the subject matter should quit offering opinions


I saw their initial design almost 2 years ago....I've seen the motor first hand on a bench and watched it spin. 2 years later they've got nothing to show but renderings and a few pictures.... The only "news" is that they applied for a patent earlier this year. If this has changed, cough up some pictures and some pricing.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bingo Sun Noon said:


> Perhaps you guys with no knowledge of the subject matter should quit offering opinions


Hi Bingo,

Perhaps you could enlighten us on the advantage of their use of U-shaped cores. 

As for opinions, that is why this forum exists. And I have plenty of knowledge on the subject matter of motors. But I am always curious about something new being tried. So give us more details about your experience, please.

Regards,

major


----------

